# What Kind Of Piranha Is This?



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

OK, Pictures 1-6 Are Taken While holding Him to the glass with a small plastic container to get a better pic. I got him and 1 other from a LFS they were both sold as red belly piranhas but the scientific name for them was "Serrasalmus Notatus" Anyway..I can't help but notice that this guy doesn't look like the other 15-20 babies I have raised from that size..he is currently about 1" in length as you can see by my finger in the picture holding the plastic container to the glass. I don't think he's a Natt he's extremely aggressive and hate's the other Natt I bought...So...what do you all think?

Oh yeah..the last pic is of the same guy but in a coffee mug...hehe that was before i thought of putting him in a plastic cup against the glass of my aquarium..LoL!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

P. nattereri


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Where are his spots? and red eyes?


----------



## BruceLee420 (Nov 19, 2004)

i dont think thats a red belly personally


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Looks like a baby rhom to me!


----------



## BruceLee420 (Nov 19, 2004)

im telling u man i got my red bellies at like 2 inches and they already had a pretty good red underbelly and had a bunch of black spots just like the pictures on here of small red bellies...im tellin u man u got something else than a red belly


----------



## BruceLee420 (Nov 19, 2004)

and look at the shape of the head its not that big bulky red belly head its more slim and longer


----------



## kojib (Sep 17, 2004)

Looks like a Rhom to me, although I'm far from an expert...
Let us know if you get a positive ID.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Well, the other one in the tank with him deffinately is a Natt. he looks just like every other baby Natt I've seen...this guy just looks different and even in a 75 gallon tank, he goes out of his way to hunt down the natt and bite him and he's smaller!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

This is him the first day I brought him home at about 1/2" Long


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

looks like a dent to me. i definately do not think that its a rohm. if any thing it is a dent or a unusual red.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

See, 3 weeks ago he had no spots...now the only spots on him are sparce but in a line from head to tail and not all over


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

body shape is verry similar to this


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

IMO it looks like a denti...i could be wrong tho


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

but how could a denti get mixed up in a natt nest? i mean breeders keep their sh*t organized don't they?


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

aren't denticulata seed eaters doesn't seem to me that a fish that eat seeds would bother chasing a bunch of meat eating fish lol


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

denti


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

watever it is...great find...give if a couple of months to grow


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah! I can't wait to see what he turns in to!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Definately NOT a Rhom









Moved to Piranha Identity


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

why not a rhom? damn u rhomzilla..why ya gotta burst my bubbles?


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Faded said:


> but how could a denti get mixed up in a natt nest? i mean breeders keep their sh*t organized don't they?
> [snapback]918911[/snapback]​


I got a rhom from a group of reds I purchased. The LFS said they all came in together. So yes, they do screw up. It doesn't look anything like a rhom. He would already start to be more pointy. He is way to young for an idea IMO. You definitely need to wait at least a month or so for him to develop.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

P.Nattereri


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

looks like a natt.... but its too young to know for sure... give it a few months and repost pix...


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Definately give it some more time to grow(which wont be long) and then post pictures.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

I would agree that it is just a p natt.


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

i dont think its a natt either, but i am no expert. i would say the best guess on here was dent. there cool fish too though, and they dont just eat seeds


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Grow fish Grow!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Very likely P. nattereri, there are photos of the exact same fish in the juvenile portion of the web page.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah, i see what you mean hastatus, but in that picture i took of him 3 weeks ago...it looks like he's got stripes..not spots??


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

I also say natt but let grow a bit more then u know for sure,


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

looks like a dent to me, but could be rbp i suppose.


----------

